# What are adhesions and what do they mean?



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Can somebody let me know please what these adhesions are and what they actually mean?
and how can they make you infertile?
dont wanna read to much info from the net because it says so many different things.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.womenshealthsolutions.co.uk/bgdisplay.jhtml?itemname=adhesions_pelvic_pain_basic_information

this is a good site for information

/links


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks Kar love... that was a very useful webpage.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

does it make sense now?

have you got a sooner follow up booked?


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Not yet hun, shetold me to call her this week if hadnt recieved a letter last week, so gonna give her yet another call again today, Lol.... whats so hard about giving me a date?


----------

